# guar gun study



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

This is what's in benefiber:Nutrition. 2003 Jun;19(6):549-52. Related Articles, Links Partially hydrolyzed guar gum. Clinical nutrition uses.Slavin JL, Greenberg NA.Department of Food Science and Nutrition, University of Minnesota, St. Paul, Minnesota, USAThis paper provides a review of research on partially hydrolyzed guar gum that is relevant to clinical nutrition practice.All relevant papers published on partially hydrolyzed guar gum were reviewed and the results summarized.Partially hydrolyzed guar gum (PHGG) is a water-soluble dietary fiber with a wide range of uses in clinical nutrition. Its low viscosity allows its use in enteral products and beverages. PHGG can be added to enteral formulas and food products as a dietary fiber source. PHGG provides the benefits associated with dietary fiber ingestion. Addition of PHGG to the diet reduced laxative dependence in a nursing home population. PHGG also reduced the incidence of diarrhea in septic patients receiving total enteral nutrition and reduced symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome. PHGG also increased production of Bifidobacterium in the gut.The ease of use of PHGG and its clinical effectiveness make it a good choice in clinical nutrition practice.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Cool! The additive that adds to your quality of life.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I bought some and used it yesterday. It had a positive influence on me. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. Jimmye


----------

